# Feeding Fruits & Veggies Question



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

So, I read the sticky on feeding our babies fruits & veggies. Quick question... how much is enough/too much? Bailey (4 yrs), so far, loves baby carrots, but I know you CAN have too much of a good thing, so I don't want to over do it. I've been giving them to him as treats because he thinks he should get a treat EVERY he comes in from outside! :blush:

I'd like to give him some apples too, so I'm thinking I need a rule of thumb -- like in addition to his regular food, he can have, for instance, 1/2 cup per day of fresh fruits & veggies. 

Thanks all!
Cathy & Bailey
(I still have to figure out how to post pics of my baby!)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine love fruits and veggies. They get a few at a time. Green beans are their favorite!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I so wish Izzy would eat the fruits and veggies. I have tried so far: carrots, green beans, apple, banana, broccoli, squash, orange, pineapple, pears, peaches, lima beans, sweet peas, grape tomatoes and I am sure there were more, but no, none of it. Some times she will eat the beans if I mix them with her food, but on its own no way. I even bought some "natural" jiffy peanut butter yesterday to give it another try. I put it in her kong and she smelled it and walked away. All she will eat is her food, or meat.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Daphne loves fruits and veggies. Unfortunately, I have never measured them, so I'm not any help with that...

When she was a puppy and younger dog, she had baby carrots as treats many times a day. (Too crunchy now bc she has had teeth pulled). 

Now, she eats Canned green beans almost daily as a low calorie extra meal because I'm trying to take some weight off of her (that she gained off of canned food & soft treats after getting teeth pulled). My vet says its great for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use frozen green beans and run hot water over them. They have less sodium than canned. In the summer I give them fresh.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I have always mixed in (steamed or raw/chopped very fine) enough to make up the normal serving of food with the kibble. So, 1/4 c. kibble plus a good tablespoon or so of veggies/fruit once per day. (Second feeding of the day, I use kibble w/steamed chicken or lean bison) I alternate using apples, bananas, pumpkin (canned) carrots, green beans, broccoli, peas, and occasionally organic dandelion and a little sweet potato once in a while. I also will give plain yogurt once or twice a week....


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia loves banana in her breakfast and blueberries in the evening with her dinner...*


----------



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips & ideas! I'm going to stick with giving Bailey the baby carrots as treats for now (which I've been cutting in half length-wise for him) and maybe adding some finely chopped up ones to his dinner. I'll probably start introducing apples (with or without skin?) and green beans soon too. And then once they're in season cantaloupe!

I am so happy to have this forum as a source for such helpful info and great ideas! 

Thanks again!
Cathy


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie prefers all types of melon, walks away from apples, blueberries, etc. this girl lives her brocolli and carrots.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You asked "with or w.out skin" on the apples. 
I always peel my fruit as I find it safer from pesticides for little ones!


----------

